# Trim hair on hind legs?



## Nairb

Do people usually do this? If so, is there a web resource with instructions? It's getting really bushy back there. It looks good now, but I assume it just keeps growing.

Thanks.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I don't usually do it but I have done it to even it up. Before I switched her food she was chewing it all up. I brushed it out before trimming and left about an inch. 

http://www.grca.org/allabout/a_feet.html

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb

Thanks. I bookmarked that link.

I'm talking about the hair on rear of the upper leg.


----------



## Vhuynh2

The butt feathers? I don't trim those although I know some people do for sanitary reasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb

Vhuynh2 said:


> The butt feathers? I don't trim those although I know some people do for sanitary reasons.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Poop hasn't come in contact with the butt feathers yet, but I'm keeping an eye on the hairs at the bottom of the base of the tail. 

Sometimes, her tail feathers come dangerously close when she moves a few inches to squeeze out that last piece, but it seems like she knows exactly how far she can lower her tail before making contact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2

Nairb said:


> Poop hasn't come in contact with the butt feathers yet, but I'm keeping an eye on the hairs at the bottom of the base of the tail.
> 
> Sometimes, her tail feathers come dangerously close when she moves a few inches to squeeze out that last piece, but it seems like she knows exactly how far she can lower her tail before making contact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Looking at your sig pic, Bella's tail feathers will get even longer and poop contact will probably be inevitable.  I just baby wipe before going back inside.. I don't think I could ever shorten Molly's tail feathers.

I lied, I did try to trim her butt feathers once. They were looking scraggly towards the bottom (she was probably chewing that up too) but I stopped as soon as I realized I was just going to make it worse. It seems like it would be difficult to make both sides look even.


----------



## Nairb

I did a google search of this forum. It has come up before here. Many people do it, but I haven't found any instructions. When the butt hair starts getting too close to the poop, I will look harder.


----------



## Nairb

This photo shows what I'm dealing with. She's only 8 months old, so I assume it's not done growing.


----------



## spruce

we haven't had poop sticking problem, but Bridgers long butt feathers will pick up sticks, burrs, etc (irritates him!), My husband uses the mustache trimmer on his shaver & does an excellent job keeping 'em manageable.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I love all the feathers and the natural look of the Golden however I could see where that would be a problem for some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mavrk

I found that some thinning shears used conservatively will keep the look of the feathers while thinning them out enough to help keep the poop away. Really, it seems to be less about length and more about bushiness. I noticed today that I need to give Sunshine another little trim. Go slow and do a little bit each day or week until you get what you want.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Oh gosh, I know how you feel about poop in the "pants". My girl is a walk while pooping kinda gal. This causes the "pants" fur to drag on the ground and she sometimes poops on the fur, or her fur gets dragged through it! If she would just stay in one place she'd be just fine! Oh well. I'm not going to trim ~ just wipe it out when I get home. If it's a softer stool, I will even take a leaf and wipe what I can if we are still out on a walk...using a poop bag to protect my fingers, of course.  I suppose I could trim, but I just adore her beautiful blonde locks!


----------

